# New Frillback Hatched



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,
As some of you may remember there was a different frillback squeaker of mine that hatched in January, and Unfortunatly....it somehow got lifted out the nest (by parents muffs probably) overnight and, well yeah froze. It was very sad, i looked forward to seeing that january almond grow up.

But the same parents have been on eggs, and today the first one hatched. It accually hatched a day early due to the parents sitting on the eggs very tightly. The second egg should hatch on wedsday. I have to say my frillbacks are very good parents. I will be probably making and album following the squeakers like i tried to do with the past one. It will be neat to look back on how the birds have grown. I was not able to see the squeaker directly today, so maybe tomorrow the mother will let me take a look and hopfully the sueaker's color can be predicted.

Link to album:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2094

Sorry not much on it now. Will be Updated so plz keep looking at it!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how do you know the colors before feathering out? is it because of the parents colors?


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Well the parents can produce many different colors: kites, classic almonds Ashred T-pattern, and more.So seeing if there is down feathers (if there is none then is an almond), beak colors (the almonds have light colored ones, kites and Ash-red have dark), and if there is any coloration on the skin (Any dark marks on it). This gives a good idea of the squeaker;s color that usually correct (the first ashred out of them was a surprise).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

most of mine are white so that was something I did not think of.. I have seen a few grizzle birds or turned out to be with the dark skin on some of my squabs. thanks.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Look toward to seeing that. my frillbacks are on their second clutch. the first didn't hatch do to extreme temperatures. but i can tell they're trying to make it work this time.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, guess what, the baby frillback that hatched yesterday was a almond. Plz look at the pics. The Pictures aren't that good but you can see the little guy's head. Spirit Wings: He has no down feathers and a light colored beak.

The other egg also may have hatched today....given that there were more egg shell pieces that were two big to be part of the first almond squeaker's egg. The first squeaker hatched a day earlier then expected, but that was okay since the parent sat very tightly on it. So maybe something was just calculated wrong in the 18 day rule????? I have to go check.

WHOOOHOOOOO Almond!!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome!! Need to get a peak at that other one but I can be patient......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FrillbackLover said:


> Hey everyone, guess what, the baby frillback that hatched yesterday was a almond. Plz look at the pics. The Pictures aren't that good but you can see the little guy's head. Spirit Wings: He has no down feathers and a light colored beak.
> 
> The other egg also may have hatched today....given that there were more egg shell pieces that were two big to be part of the first almond squeaker's egg. The first squeaker hatched a day earlier then expected, but that was okay since the parent sat very tightly on it. So maybe something was just calculated wrong in the 18 day rule????? I have to go check.
> 
> WHOOOHOOOOO Almond!!


That is so cool, sounds like just want you wanted! I really need to get more color in my loft..it is so neat you can determin that by the down.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Turns out the second squeaker did indeed hatch yesterday. And it is an almond as well. Two almonds!!! Sorry but I can't post any new pictures today. I will try to update the album tomorrow.




Album:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2094


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

The album is updated, there are very good pictures of them currently (3/2 days old).

They are progress well, can wait until they are a little older and i can start interacting with them. Soon enough they will open their eyes, walk, escape the nest box, eat seed, grow feathers, fly,.......and beat the feathers (curly) out of other birds at shows.

Link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2094


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

omgoodness.. they are naked!...lol.. so true about the down covering.. please take more when they get older.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats so cool you have new babys and both almonds even, have your others paired up?


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish we had others paired up!!! Unfortunately we lost a critical hen, we have two unmated other cocks in the loft and we are trying to find them mates right now. Hopefully they will be pair up soon


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I hope one or both your almond chicks are hens. Whats the weather like? I hope its nice and warm but not too hot.

I borrowed a half frillback half starling from a friend - a new project.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

thepigeonkey: the new project sounds cool, you must show a picture of what the starling/frillback cross looks like.

The weather here is not good now this time of year, very cold. We lost one of the almonds...it chilled. It was in the corner of the nest not under the mother. Thats the 3rd squeaker i lost to the cold. What i am doing wrong? Hopefully the last almond is a female.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

bummer, oh well it happens to everyone, where you have livestock you have dead stock.

Your not doing anything wrong I've seen pics of your birds and loft. I know they're well looked after.

Good luck with the lone chick. Often the parents look after one better than two. I actually like to only have one chick per nest.

The starling cross doesn't show toy stencil because as you know its recessive. Its also clean legged which I dont like but all its babys will have muffs. Only half its babys will carry toy stencil but when I get two birds carrying toy stencil and breed them together the offspring should have white bars, shields or white checks on thier shields.

I need to read a bit more about starlings to find out exactly what genes they carry.

Your dad will know or I could just google it.

Anyway I'm off to work. Nite..... or morning, whatever time it is over there.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you Luke, that is reassuring. The toy stencil cross sounds fun, white bars would be cool. Although i dont know how well white checks could be seen with all the curls

okay so the current almond squeaker is exsactly a week old today. There are some more pictures. It is growing up well and quickly.

Link:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2094


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Almond squeaker looks good. The parents wont be able to scoot this one out of the nest now. 

It will be interesting to see what I can make with this starling thing. I'm creating something which has never existed, it will take a few years but I've got nothing to loose.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

So sorry that you lost a baby I just looked at your album and really enjoyed the pictures; thank you for sharing


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Updated alot. Week old pictures, monday, tuesday, and today (wedsday) picture are on. The album is now 2 pages long. Also, pictures have dates on them. Dark pin feathers are growing in here and there.

Link:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2094


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he looks all perfect in is grassy nest!.. hope he is a show winner for you!


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry everyone! I had some computer problems so I couldnt update! The Squeaker is beautiful! The album is updated! Its been about two weeks, so alot has happened with the little Frillback. Take a look and Enjoy!

Link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2094


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Great Album Frillbacklover!!! I feel like I really know that little frillback!


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha ha; yea you could say that again


Link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2094


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is a current photo of Frillbacklover's almond baby. Awesome little guy/gal. I love the color.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is almond?... he so cute!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

If you decided this was almond based on short down feathers do not forget that dilute also does the same thing. Given the yellow in the chest it looks dilute


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Just came across your albums today. So sorry to hear you lost a baby. The remaining one is just beautiful!


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes it is indeed an almond... it has breaks in its wings, you can see it well in the picture, and if you look at the album i took a number of picture showing his/her breaks. I doubt the squeaker is dilue, i dont beleive the father carries it. Although could still be a possibilty, dilute has not show up in any of the other older sibling. If the babies did inhert dilute from their father it would show up sinrce their mother is a dilute bird.

anyways genetics aside, Thank you for you comments, i have high hope for this little squeaker (who just started exsacping his/her nest today).


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi again, so i think the squeaker may be a male because it looks like he is ash-red, and he came from a sex-linked mating. Although it seems like none of the advanced genetic ppl know what he is for certain. His name is "chalk", and is a good description of his power-like appearance. either me or woodnative will post a more recent picture of him.
As for his curls, they are growing all over his wing shield, and by looking at him he looks like he will be a great frillback. Of course we really can judge him well until he moults. But by looking at his wavy flight feather one day, i can see that they are much waveier then other birds in the loft. it is soo much fun watching frillbacks grow up to be bigger and curlyer every day.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

That young bird looks amazing! It could be an ash red dilute almond with grizzle. Chalk is very appropriate. I'd put a dollar on it being a hen but it could be either sex.

Did you get a ring on it?

Could the father be an ash red almond carrying blue and dilute?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That is the odd thing about this bird.......we don't think the father carries dilute (and the paternity is certain) and the father is blue/black based. He is acting like a young cock too which would make sense if he is red based.

He is ringed. This may all be mute as he slipped out and flew a bit too well and dissapeard for a day. As I write this he is in the area but have not been able to get him back in. Darn!


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

I believe he is a ash-red based bird, therefore making him a definate male do to it being a sexlinked mating. His behavior is really male-ish. We r certain of who his parents r. At this moment I am playing a waiting game with him, he is on neighboring roof but not in loft quite yet.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

so you think its an ash red almond cock with grizzle and non-dilute? thats most probably true. I really hope he comes back


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

we think hes a ash-red bar or maybe ?lavender? cock, no dilute or grizzle.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Tried to nab the bird after dark last night but he took off last minute. We had incredible wind and downpours last night and I feared the worst but he was somehow dry and on the coop again this morning. Almost netted him and scared him off. Unfortunately he is now associating us with netting attempts. Right now (about 10:30 am) he is sitting on the next door neighbors shed roof under a tree. I pulled all the food from the coop and I will let out a few of the older birds this evening to see if they can lure him in. The problem is he does not go to the side where the door is......doesn't know/understand that is the way in and when he is at the coop he is at the vents or windows. I hope we can get him in later. Keep your fingers crossed and prayers we get him in safe.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, good news, i lured our feral frillback friend back inside the loft. Hes home safe and sound. Although it seems he has gained homer muscles. An impressive flyer now, flys with sheer power


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Excellent work frillbacklover! This was quite and adventure for us.......and probably even more of an adventure for the bird. Surprised how crafty and resourceful he was with all the storms we have been having etc. We were doing everything in our power to get him back in..........but he lived the "wild life" for FIVE DAYS!!!!! 
This bird has been unique from the beginning. At about 10 days old I found him in the morning chilled and dead in the nest.....cold and layed out and not noticably breathing. I stuck him in my shirt and he warmed up an recovered fine and the parents finished raising him. There is his color.......pale like a spirit that has been a mystery to us..........and he always had a different look and personality to him than the rest of the group......a little hard to define. Neat bird!


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Here he is before caught


----------

